# Low mass carrier or regularcarrier for piston AR ?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Which one would a Piston newbie want? I'd be shooting reloads from low powder 55 gr 223, to 77 gr OTM hot 556's


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If you're going to stick to low pressure loads than the low mass would be useful, but if you're planning on using high pressure loads too I'd just stay with the regular and refine your buffer and buffer spring. I've shots lots of Bear and Wolf ammo using the regular with heavy buffers and extra power springs which reduce recoil too and help casing dwell times.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Playing with buffers and springs makes the day go by quick.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just adjust the gas regulator as needed. Piston gun like a SR 556 works great. Isn't that why you have a piston gun so you don't have to play with buffers and springs??? Maybe I missed something??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm missing everything on a Piston AR,piston cars nea/


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

People normally buy piston AR's because they run so much cleaner and cooler in the receiver area where so many essential feeding and extracting parts run. Because they don't dry out the lubrication there and mix it with high levels of spent carbon and heat. They send the mass of heat and carbon to the blocks and pistons designed particularly for that task and pushing the bcg back from an op rod. Some have more adjustment than others. After all all designs aren't the same. Adams newer XLP system block has that if that's the direction your looking to go. I never had any problem running different ammo, but you can tune your action with different buffers and springs for reduced recoil and more powerful return spring action which can benefit reliability without needing to worry about what your rifle gas system is set at or picking it up to find it set wrong when you need it not to and your rifle malfuctioning.

There both choices and good one's for different aspects to me. You just have to figure which is for you. I always liked Ruger's 556 design, but Ruger is the only one who makes and uses it and Ruger is the only one to get parts from. I'm not sure how they are now about it, but in the beginning when the rifle was first released they didn't even want people breaking it down too far and to just send it in if they had a problem if I remember it right. I like Rugers a lot too and have had a few, including my 10/22 which is one of the best .22lr semi rifles ever made in my opinion, but it's not a fighting rifle and I can get spares for it easily and work on it easily too.

XLP Gas Block & Selector

.


----------

